# Amour, Gloire et Beauté: la vie pleine de paillettes des stars de MacGé...



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

MacGé et ses légendes... :love:

Pas toujours évidente la vie d'artiste, la vie de star...  


(Grug, magne-toi à poster  )


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

loupé pour grug pas assez rapide


Je fais dès a présent un dementi sur les photos me concernant   


Oh pis non en fait


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

violé à à peine 18 ans c'est triste


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

vous saviez vous que les trolls pondent des ½ufs ?
le dieu des sandalettes en action


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> violé à à peine 18 ans c'est triste



Il a plutot l'air d'aimer ca


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vous saviez vous que les trolls pondent des ½ufs ?
> le dieu des sandalettes en action


 T trop fort Grug :love:


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

i' pue le ballon ? Pourquoi tu le tiens si loin de toi, bass ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> i' pue le ballon ? Pourquoi tu le tiens si loin de toi, bass ?


 non il allait peter


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Photos d'anthologie


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Et juste ici, un Mackie essayant de passer incognito à l'AE    :love: WebO style


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

après son succés sur macGé (gain d'une paire de scandalettes virtuelles) il se lance dans la chanson :


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et juste ici, un Mackie essayant de passer incognito à l'AE    :love: WebO style


 ben voilà, on a enfin l'age réel de mackie


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Global Cut s'exposant devant un sex shop


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Photos d'anthologie


 effectivement, où on decouvre que Foguenne a tout appris à Amok.


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et juste ici, un Mackie essayant de passer incognito à l'AE    :love: WebO style



j'ai pas eu le bonnet péruvien de foguenne


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

en rappelant que toutes ces photos sont authentiques et proviennent des archives secrètes de leur propriétaires, on a decouvert ou Modern__Thing avait trouvé l'inspiration pour son nouvel avatar


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Narf©


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Un grand moment de tendresse entre modérateurs 

Le suite est ici dans son contexte  Attention de 12,5 mo en lien direct


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

Tous les participants à ce fil sont bannis des forums jusqu'à nouvel ordre, et ce sans même avoir à payer un pack AutoBan. Comme quoi, c'est moins pire que la chine, ici.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tous les participants à ce fil sont bannis des forums jusqu'à nouvel ordre, et ce sans même avoir à payer un pack AutoBan. Comme quoi, c'est moins pire que la chine, ici.


 Beam me up Scottie    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:    :affraid:  :affraid: Aïe, aïe aïe , caramba ! Modo furax, modo tout violet, modo tout vert ! Aïe, aïe aïe , caramba ! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un grand moment de tendresse entre modérateurs
> 
> Le suite est ici dans son contexte  Attention de 12,5 mo en lien direct [/QUOTE


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> TibomonG4 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, ton père trompe ta mère avec une belge, je sais ça fait mal, mais c'est comme ça, le metro, les rencontres, la vie... Ça devait bien finir par arriver un jour...



euh, on peu avoir la suite ?


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> violé à à peine 18 ans c'est triste





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il a plutot l'air d'aimer ca


Ben, parce que là, vous vous plantez 
C'est le vieux [reconnaissant là] qui a été [sur]pris 
Le jeune est content de son coup, lui  :rateau:




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un grand moment de tendresse entre modérateurs


On envisage l'élevage et la reproduction, ce qui "serait" plus simple que le recrutement de nouveaux modos 




			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

>


Ne vous trompez pas, ce n'est par parce qu'il est malade qu'il boit de l'eau !!!
C'est parce qu'il a bu de l'eau qu'il a été malade


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, on peu avoir la suite ?



Paul garde jalousement les images pour faire chanter Amok s'il refuse de quitter la Bengilli.


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Paul garde jalousement les images pour faire chanter Amok s'il refuse de quitter la Bengilli.



ils veulent pas faire un ménage a trois ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On envisage l'élevage et la reproduction, ce qui "serait" plus simple que le recrutement de nouveaux modos



Vous avez envisagé un prélèvement de cellule souche de Xavier pour complèter l'expérience ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez envisagé un prélèvement de cellule souche de Xavier pour complèter l'expérience ?


Mais c'est justement le professeur Xav' qui est en train de prélever là. :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est justement le professeur Xav' qui est en train de prélever là. :mouais: :rateau:



La question est : c'est avant ou après ça ? C'est important pour la suite de la procédure  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez envisagé un prélèvement de cellule souche de Xavier pour complèter l'expérience ?




c'est une partouze ?


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez envisagé un prélèvement de cellule souche de Xavier pour complèter l'expérience ?



Je crois que chacun voit bien ici pourquoi l'équipe des modérateurs est exclusivement masculine, aujourd'hui. Intégrer des filles gacherait une saine ambiance de camaraderie.


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est justement le professeur Xav' qui est en train de prélever là. :mouais: :rateau:



J'aurai même du écrire « pré-lever » mais après on va encore dire « mais de quoi il se mêle celui-là, il était même pas là patatipatata... », mais sachez que la science n'a pas de tabou et que viendra le jour où tout le monde pourra embrasser des Belges dans le métro !!  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que chacun voit bien ici pourquoi l'équipe des modérateurs est exclusivement masculine, aujourd'hui. Intégrer des filles gacherait une saine ambiance de camaraderie.




 :mouais:  :mouais:  

sans commentaires


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que chacun voit bien ici pourquoi l'équipe des modérateurs est exclusivement masculine, aujourd'hui. Intégrer des filles gacherait une saine ambiance de camaraderie.



Oui, toutefois un apport sporadique lors des AES c'est comme un souffle d'air pur...dans cet univers de franche camaraderie exclusivement masculine...    :mouais:


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que chacun voit bien ici pourquoi l'équipe des modérateurs est exclusivement masculine, aujourd'hui. Intégrer des filles gacherait une saine ambiance de camaraderie.


 Oui, Monsieur le Cardinal !


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2004)

Rezba a repairé le paparazzi


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, toutefois un apport sporadique lors des AES c'est comme un souffle d'air pur...dans cet univers de franche camaraderie exclusivement masculine...    :mouais:


Avec des panthères par exemples ? :affraid:  

Pas bien du tout ça la zoophilie !!    :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rezba a repairé le paparazzi




Tu fais très bien le « Toucan », Cardinal.    :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avec des panthères par exemples ? :affraid:
> 
> Pas bien du tout ça la zoophilie !!    :rateau:



Il y a des croisements à ne pas faire sauf à vouloir obtenir des moutons à cinq pattes


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Damned le regard qui tue rien qu'à l'entrapercevoir :affraid: La couleur violette à des effets hulkiens  Non, non a pas peur :affraid:


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

ça me rappel un truc 

_Le lupanar de Pompéi fermé au public pendant un an pour être restauré

ROME (AFP) - Le lupanar de Pompéi sera fermé au public pendant un an afin de restaurer ses fresques érotiques, a appris vendredi l'AFP auprès des responsables du site archéologique situé dans la région de Naples (sud de l'Italie).
Le lupanar est un lieu très prisé des visiteurs à Pompéi, notamment en raison de ses fresques érotiques qui servaient de "catalogue" des prestations sexuelles offertes par l'établissement.

Le lupanar a été découvert en 1862 lors de fouilles sur le site et plusieurs éléments permettent de penser qu'il était exclusivement destiné à l'exercice de la prostitution.

Le bâtiment possède une dizaine de chambres sur deux niveaux, avec deux entrées différentes. Selon la légende expliquée aux visiteurs par les guides, une des portes était particulièrement appréciée des notables locaux, car elle leur offrait une sortie discrète.

Pendant la durée des travaux, les touristes pourront admirer d'autres fresques érotiques dans les thermes suburbane, des bains antiques qui ont acquis le surnom de "thermes du plaisir" et qui ont été ouverts en janvier 2002.

Les travaux de restauration commenceront le 4 octobre et devraient durer un an pour un coût total de 400.000 euros.

La ville de Pompéi, ensevelie sous les cendres du Vésuve en 79 après J-C. est un des sites les plus visités d'Italie avec 2,5 millions de visiteurs chaque année._ 







faut dire que Amok a connu


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une partouze ?



Mais non, c'est médical Mackie on t'a dit :mouais: D'ailleurs ici une tentative d'apport extérieur non modoïque.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

N'empêche que moi, ils m'ont pas eu !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que moi, ils m'ont pas eu !!!


 Ca risque de venir, te réjouis pas si vite :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est médical Mackie on t'a dit :mouais: D'ailleurs ici une tentative d'apport extérieur non modoïque.



mon dieu, bassman ce reproduit !  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que moi, ils m'ont pas eu !!!


 
Tu veux parier ?! 

Max, envoie les pièces compromettantes, stp.


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

*iMax, arrête de danser ! *


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut dire que Amok a connu



Mackie m'enfin !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie m'enfin !


 Gnu    :love:


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2004)

Rezba passant à la vitesse supérieure: il va péter la gueule de ce charognard de paparazzi


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut dire que Amok a connu



Le Vésuve ou le bordel de Pompeï ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

peu être les deux, qui sait, vu son grand age


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2004)

Rezba se lachant sur "Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You" de Gloria Gaynor


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> peu être les deux, qui sait, vu son grand age



Mackie, je sais que ce que tu viens de voir t'a un peu choqué mais tu dois le respect à ton père :mouais: Regarde comme les bons modos savent s'imposer juste du regard !


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rezba passant à la vitesse supérieure: il va péter la gueule de ce charognard de paparazzi





On peut dire qu'il crève l'écran      

enfin chez moi il est trop géant


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

*C'est pas un peu fini, ce binz ! *


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2004)

WebO s'y met aussi


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, je sais que ce que tu viens de voir t'a un peu choqué mais tu dois le respect à ton père :mouais:








fait gaffe, bengilli te veut  (il va meme te peindre en rouge  )


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

*
Bon, maintenant, ça suffit !!! *


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, bengilli te veut  (il va meme te peindre en rouge  )



Le fétichisme c'est mauvais pour la santé  Et puis il y avait mieux en chair, en os et sans poils aux pattes


----------



## casimir (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et sans poils aux pattes



donc sur est portugaise ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> donc sur est portugaise ?


 Narf©! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> donc sur est portugaise ?



 :mouais: Foguenne tu es demandé au stand "Tir à vue sur Casimir"


----------



## camisol (1 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> donc sur est portugaise ?



Tiens, un dinosaure à roulettes !


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon, maintenant, ça suffit !!! *



Lien pété


----------



## casimir (1 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Lien pété



non, tu a tout cassé


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Venez dans le "lupanar" (en Mackie dans le texte)  macgéen avec tir au casimir et smileys gonflables verts offerts par Rezba


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Lien pété




Arrghhh. Salau.... de tripod......


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon, maintenant, ça suffit !!! *



alors plus de pouvoir   Vous devez  pouvoir faire ce que vous voulez non  ???


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Foguenne tu es demandé au stand "Tir à vue sur Casimir"



Rien qu'à cette idée, j'en connais une qui est effondrée....


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> alors plus de pouvoir   Vous devez  pouvoir faire ce que vous voulez non  ???




Non, pas ici. Le Bar, c'est un territoire autonome. Hein, Finn ?!  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rien qu'à cette idée, j'en connais une qui est effondrée....



C'est vrai qu'il est sur des roulettes d'où la difficulté


----------



## casimir (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas ici. Le Bar, c'est un territoire autonome. Hein, Finn ?!  :rateau:



et mon cul c'est du poulet ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas ici. Le Bar, c'est un territoire autonome. Hein, Finn ?!  :rateau:



Donc libre d'où la référence de Mackie  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et mon cul c'est du poulet ?




C'est que je voudrais pas contrarier le lutteur auvergnat sur son territoire.  Mais si tu me le demandes, je peux effacer la discussion, hein !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je voudrais pas contrarier le lutteur auvergnat sur son territoire.  Mais si tu me le demandes, je peux effacer la discussion, hein !



On dit le pratiquant de Wushu qui t'offrit quatre petits pouvoirs sur le bar quand dans ta vie de violet il faisait faim


----------



## macelene (2 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas ici. Le Bar, c'est un territoire autonome. Hein, Finn ?!  :rateau:



Et la robe violette ?? elle vous sert à quoi ?  

 


_ps: on peut pas en placer une ici, et même que qd je poste une question ds les forums ya personne pour y répondre..._


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rezba se lachant sur "Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You" de Gloria Gaynor


Arf, je l'avais oubliée...  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, je sais que ce que tu viens de voir t'a un peu choqué mais tu dois le respect à ton père :mouais: Regarde comme les bons modos savent s'imposer juste du regard !


Y a un intrus... :mouais:



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> WebO s'y met aussi


C'est plutôt vous qui m'avez suivi...


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et la robe violette ?? elle vous sert à quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tactique, le gris....


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tactique, le gris....



le petit gris c'est vrai que ça surprend sûrement lorsqu'on le voit


----------



## clampin (2 Octobre 2004)

Vous pourrez toujours courir avant de me voir dehors


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

qu'est-ce qui se passe ? faut lire le thread ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tous les participants à ce fil sont bannis des forums jusqu'à nouvel ordre, et ce sans même avoir à payer un pack AutoBan. Comme quoi, c'est moins pire que la chine, ici.


veines paroles....


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> veines paroles....


 tjrs rien cela dit :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

Quel regard de haine ! on sent la tention de l'été 1914 ! loudjena a subtilement sauvé BackCat


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que moi, ils m'ont pas eu !!!



Et pour cause  avant que les hostilités ne reprennent sur votre territoire de la cave, vous possèdiez l'avantage d'une réelle protection dans l'entourage proche de sa Majesté


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tous les participants à ce fil sont bannis des forums jusqu'à nouvel ordre, et ce sans même avoir à payer un pack AutoBan. Comme quoi, c'est moins pire que la chine, ici.


Bah pour une fois qu'y a moyen d'avoir un truc gratos je vais pas m'en priver


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel regard de haine ! on sent la tention de l'été 1914 ! loudjena a subtilement sauvé BackCat



Moi aussi je veux me faire sauver subtilement!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love:

 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux me faire sauver subtilement!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> :rateau:


m'ôte pas les mots de la bouche j'ai pas fini de mâcher


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'ôte pas les mots de la bouche j'ai pas fini de mâcher


Va plutot voir 
par là si j'y suis


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2004)

C'est malin


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que chacun voit bien ici pourquoi l'équipe des modérateurs est exclusivement masculine, aujourd'hui. Intégrer des filles gacherait une saine ambiance de camaraderie.




Il faut bien avouer qu'il y a du bon sens chez ce garçon là : voilà qui n'est pas totalement faux !


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien avouer qu'il y a du bon sens chez ce garçon là : voilà qui n'est pas totalement faux !




au passage, tu peu expliquer ça

_Le lupanar de Pompéi fermé au public pendant un an pour être restauré

ROME (AFP) - Le lupanar de Pompéi sera fermé au public pendant un an afin de restaurer ses fresques érotiques, a appris vendredi l'AFP auprès des responsables du site archéologique situé dans la région de Naples (sud de l'Italie).
Le lupanar est un lieu très prisé des visiteurs à Pompéi, notamment en raison de ses fresques érotiques qui servaient de "catalogue" des prestations sexuelles offertes par l'établissement.

Le lupanar a été découvert en 1862 lors de fouilles sur le site et plusieurs éléments permettent de penser qu'il était exclusivement destiné à l'exercice de la prostitution.

Le bâtiment possède une dizaine de chambres sur deux niveaux, avec deux entrées différentes. Selon la légende expliquée aux visiteurs par les guides, une des portes était particulièrement appréciée des notables locaux, car elle leur offrait une sortie discrète.

Pendant la durée des travaux, les touristes pourront admirer d'autres fresques érotiques dans les thermes suburbane, des bains antiques qui ont acquis le surnom de "thermes du plaisir" et qui ont été ouverts en janvier 2002.

Les travaux de restauration commenceront le 4 octobre et devraient durer un an pour un coût total de 400.000 euros.

La ville de Pompéi, ensevelie sous les cendres du Vésuve en 79 après J-C. est un des sites les plus visités d'Italie avec 2,5 millions de visiteurs chaque année. 





_


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au passage, tu peu expliquer ça



C'est simple : les dégats de l'AES 2003 + ceux de l'AES 2004 necessitent ce genre d'intervention pour que les lieux soient en état pour l'AES 2005.

Ce qui m'etonne, c'est que l'apport financier de Mac G pour la restauration ne soit cité nul part dans l'article... Je crois qu'il n'est (plus) secret que l'endroit est fréquenté d'une facon quasi exclusive par les modos. Qu'imaginez-vous ? La modération est un acte bénévole, soit, mais les "petits cadeaux" sont appréciés... Ahhhhh... Les Italiennes, vives et piquantes....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh... Les Italiennes, vives et piquantes....




vivante je le suis,
piquante je sais pas le dire mais ......je passe par la cuisine
tu veux un peperoncino ?????


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un peperoncino ?????



J'ai eu l'occasion de m'immuniser de la chose sous d'autres latitudes, durant de longues années ! Mon feu intérieur n'a pas (encore) besoin d'artifices* pour en faire voir de toutes les couleurs...  

* Je sais, je sais.... Mais c'est plus fort que moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple : les dégats de l'AES 2003 + ceux de l'AES 2004 necessitent ce genre d'intervention pour que les lieux soient en état pour l'AES 2005.



Songez-vous à transfèrer les locaux près de Chez Monsieur Bricolage parce qu'il est toujours prêt à donner un coup de main pour faire avancer les choses ? C'est que dans votre logique à la Sisyphe ça semblerait utile !   Et puis comme ça, se sera pratique pour rénover la cave car son éclairage est défectueux et BackCat risque de craquer une allumette près du bidon de produit pour lustrer le toboggan. Je n'ose imaginer les conséquences fâcheuses


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Je sais, je sais.... Mais c'est plus fort que moi...


fait comme moi : mets des pantalons larges


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'occasion de m'immuniser de la chose sous d'autres latitudes, durant de longues années ! Mon feu intérieur n'a pas (encore) besoin d'artifices* pour en faire voir de toutes les couleurs...
> 
> * Je sais, je sais.... Mais c'est plus fort que moi...



trop d'ajectifs, pas assez de noms communs.

On comprend rien.

PS : 
Si moi, je comprends pas c'est trés mauvais signe.

Tu peux t'améliorer mon lapinou !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On comprend rien



Et celui qui lui fera dire un truc à l'insu de son plein grè n'étant pas encore né, ça en dit long !  


PS: salut


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> pas assez de noms communs. On comprend rien



Ce n'est pas à toi que je vais apprendre que le refus du commun fait souvent de toi un incompris ! 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux t'améliorer mon lapinou !!!



Je crains que les années passant, cette phrase ne revienne de plus en plus...


----------



## loudjena (3 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel regard de haine ! on sent la tention de l'été 1914 ! loudjena a subtilement sauvé BackCat





			
				JPmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux me faire sauver subtilement!!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



J'aime bien ce mot *Subtilement*  Ha ! les mots qui commencent par des *S*


----------



## loudjena (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux t'améliorer mon lapinou !!!



Tu crois pas si bien dire


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce mot *Subtilement*  Ha ! les mots qui commencent par des *S*



Méfies toi : Oreste avait la même manie, et il a pris Racine !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire



 :mouais:


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire



Pouvez vous développer avant que des malfaisants ne s'emparent de ce que je pense être un double sens dans votre réponse ?!


----------



## loudjena (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez vous développer avant que des malfaisants ne s'emparent de ce que je pense être un double sens dans votre réponse ?!



Je vais être obligée de publier des photos !  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

Note : bouler Loudjena le plus vite possible


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être obligée de publier des photos !  :rose:


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être obligée de publier des photos !  :rose:



Vous feriez mieux de n'en rien faire et de ne pas briser les rêves de notre JPMiss... Lorsqu'il va se rendre compte de l'importance de la rivalité, je crains que cela ne le plonge dans un mutisme boudeur...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être obligée de publier des photos !  :rose:


zyva ! ce thread t'en sera reconnaissant


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

Judas a dit:
			
		

> Note : bouler Loudjena le plus vite possible





			
				Jobard team a dit:
			
		

>



J'en connais qui vont être décus, mais décus...


----------



## loudjena (3 Octobre 2004)

Attention image compromettante comming soon


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez vous développer avant que des malfaisants ne s'emparent de ce que je pense être un double sens dans votre réponse ?!



La précision semblait utile en effet, faute de quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Attention image compromettante comming soon



Rrrooo  je vais devoir restée connectée !  :mouais:


----------



## loudjena (3 Octobre 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rrrooo  je vais devoir restée connectée !  :mouais:


bah un petit sacrifice pour une grande poilade ça vaut le coup non ?   je le sens bien ce pack auto-ban gratuit


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

je ne connais que deux images tendancieuses de l'Amok qui circulent sous le manteau : Le baiser avec Foguenne dans un métro (c'est trop) et ma sieste avec DocEvil dans une meule de foin, avec le soleil pour témoin près d'un petit chemin qui sent la noisette. Tout le reste ne peut être que fake !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rrrooo  je vais devoir restée connectée !  :mouais:



Pas la peine, ça va sans doute circuler sous le manteau


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout le reste ne peut être que fake !



C'est aussi ce qui me semblait :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais que deux images tendancieuses de l'Amok qui circulent sous le manteau : Le baiser avec Foguenne dans un métro (c'est trop) et ma sieste avec DocEvil dans une meule de foin, avec le soleil pour témoin près d'un petit chemin qui sent la noisette. Tout le reste ne peut être que fake !



Tiens ça me fait penser ... j'ai vu DocEvil il n'y à pas si longtemps que ça ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas à toi que je vais apprendre que le refus du commun fait souvent de toi un incompris !
> 
> 
> 
> Je crains que les années passant, cette phrase ne revienne de plus en plus...



Bon, et pour notre partouze ??

J'attends toujours !!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser ... j'ai vu DocEvil il n'y à pas si longtemps que ça ...




Et alors ??

ben rien.


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

Après l'affiche (de sinistre mémoire) vantant les abattoirs de Pau, le teasing de l'Isère ! y'a pas à dire, la com' en province se porte bien, et les visuels sont novateurs !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Après l'affiche (de sinistre mémoire) vantant les abattoirs de Pau, le teasing de l'Isère ! y'a pas à dire, la com' en province se porte bien, et les visuels sont novateurs !




Exactement ...  novateurs, c'est bien le mot ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Je te foutrais tout ça en foyers éducatifs fermés moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te foutrais tout ça en foyers éducatifs fermés moi...



Mais pourquoi est-il aussi méchant :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Parsssske !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loudjena (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te foutrais tout ça en foyers éducatifs fermés moi...



Et ce serait toi l'éducateur spécialisé ?  alors on va bien se marrer


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi est-il aussi méchant :mouais:


Parsssske !!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et ce serait toi l'éducateur spécialisé ?  alors on va bien se marrer



Ne jamais présumer


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai une tête au reveil....Mon dieu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une tête au reveil....Mon dieu...



:mouais: Et gribouille qui n'est pas là pour shampooiner et coiffer ce joli pelage


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Tiens c'est vrai cette bonne vieille brigouille...


----------



## rezba (3 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une tête au reveil....Mon dieu...



Tu veux mon peigne ? Il est tout propre, tu sais


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux mon peigne ? Il est tout propre, tu sais



Ça, c'est gentil    

PS: tu en gardes toujours un au cas où ?


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux mon peigne ? Il est tout propre, tu sais




Plutôt une paire de ciseaux : il est temps que je me coupe les oreilles


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Parsssske !!!!!!!!



Très instructif  Merci  


PS: Votre Majesté je poste encore après vous toutes mes excuses


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Instructif hein...

Bande de clampins...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Instructif hein...
> 
> Bande de clampins...



Un post d'anthologie tu veux dire 


PS: Tu fais de la pub pour le site de Clampin ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Nan, juste une injure comme les autres...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, juste une injure comme les autres...



Tu me rassures on voit tellement de choses de nos jours


----------

